# Key Post: What happens if I don't pay my debts?



## Marion (16 Aug 2004)

*This was originally posted by Anon*


Hello,

This may sound like a strange question, but I was thinking about it last night and I was wondering if any of you know the answer...

My CC debt of 8k - what happens if I decide not to pay it? As in, I just forget about it.

What are the consequences?


----------



## Guest (16 Aug 2004)

*What happens if you don't pay your debts?*

You will definitely have a bad credit record/rating for up to five years which could cause problems when you next look for credit:



The CC company could either pass the debt onto a debt collection agency or they or such an agency could institute civil legal proceedings against your in order to secure payment (in part or full) of the debt by whatever (legal) means necessary or even your imprisonment.

If you are having problems with debt then you should have a look at this topic and the links that it contains:


----------



## gerard17023 (17 Aug 2004)

*Re: What happens if you don't pay your debts?*

i think you are better off  trying to face up to any issues as in the end  the past  always comes back to haunt you.talk to people and show you  do care and want get straight. i am only new here and am highly impressed with the comments and it seems to be smartalec free which is  a huge thing in my opinion. lots of good advice to be had so hang in thereand people will  help if YOU ARE  WILLING TO HELP YOURSELF. no offence meant and best  wishes for the future


----------



## daltonr (17 Aug 2004)

*Re: What happens if you don't pay your debts?*

Even if you were to "Get away with it" you'll end up spending the next couple of years wondering if/when they will catch up with you.

I know that some people have a greater ability to put that kind of feeling out of their minds than others.  I don't think I could deal with knowing I had left an 8000 debt behind me.   

So when you look into this look at the actual financial consequences, (Credit History, Legal Action etc.),  and if it's appropriate look also at the effect it will have on you personally, (Worry, Guilt etc.)

-Rd


----------

